# Sun visors too short!



## AndyK (Jul 28, 2014)

Loving my Cruze, but...

With the sunrise coming later and later, I'm noticing that my sun visors are WAY too short compared to my other car's visors. 

Are there replacement options?


----------



## Nano-Skiff (Aug 25, 2014)

Sunglasses? Hat? Potato chip sack clips and a piece of cardboard?

I've noticed the same thing though. I thought it was just me.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

They are short. It would be nice if there were extenders on them.


----------



## Nano-Skiff (Aug 25, 2014)

Or if they unfolded like Velcro wallets ccasion14:


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I basically drive east to work and west (duh) going home and at this time of the year that sun is just BRUTAL both coming and going. It definately doesn't help the traffic situation either.


----------



## Cruze70 (Aug 28, 2014)

AndyK said:


> Loving my Cruze, but...
> 
> With the sunrise coming later and later, I'm noticing that my sun visors are WAY too short compared to my other car's visors.
> 
> Are there replacement options?


you know the driver's side slides out so you can position it better


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I've never noticed the visors being too short. I'm not that tall at 6'. My wife is 5'-3" and has complained that the visors are too short. I do like the slide feature of the visor when it's over to the side.


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

What also sucks is no extension on passenger visor.... meaning you can't slide it out farther


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Gotta love driving North and South to work and back.


----------



## AndyK (Jul 28, 2014)

Camcruse said:


> Gotta love driving North and South to work and back.


Boooo!!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I drive east/west on a straight highway to work. It's torture this time of year. I'm 5'10" and don't think they're too short at all. Have you tried lifting the seat bottom up at all?

I'd rather get rid of the other idiots on the road who don't pay attention and cause us to stop so hard before I'd get rid of the visors.


----------



## gz9gjg (Sep 18, 2014)

You should see the Solstice / Sky visors . . . thank you, Mr Lutz


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

SWMBO (5' tall) has the same issues. I haven't been able to find a usable, workable aftermarket solution that doesn't have some sort of gap in its coverage. My fix is to wear a baseball hat with the bill curved NASCAR style to get around the low sun on our drive to pickup the grandkids every day.


----------



## Cruze70 (Aug 28, 2014)

I own several wonderful contraptions called sunglasses - they work wonders


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

When people are saying they are too short, are they talking the width or how much down the windshield they go? 

Since I have a windshield tint strip, I do not notice them being to short side to side(width). When driving with the sun at the right place on the horizon I just need to flip the visor straight down, not all the way to the windshield. This blocks at least 1-3inches lower on the windshield. I need to do this on my East/West route with hills as even a small uphill grade and the visors become pretty useless(car pointed toward sky).


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Being 6'3" mine work fine.


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

i just like how this thread has so many replies  And look at the advertisement on my screen lol


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd like to have a little longer (width) wise. The sun visors in my Montana when dropped down in the windshield and would cover from the A pillar to the rear view mirror. They actually had an extension on the pillar side that covered that gap.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Y'all never heard of sunglasses? I swear by my Oakleys. I've had 3 different pairs, 2 being polarized. Their expensive? Not really when they last 2-5 years....whats your eyesight worth?

I drive 20k+ miles a year so nice sunglasses are totally worth it.


----------



## Nano-Skiff (Aug 25, 2014)

Dvan5693 said:


> Y'all never heard of sunglasses? I swear by my Oakleys. I've had 3 different pairs, 2 being polarized. Their expensive? Not really when they last 2-5 years....whats your eyesight worth?
> 
> I drive 20k+ miles a year so nice sunglasses are totally worth it.


Sunglasses? What is this sunglasses? Is it like Rain-X?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I do have sunglasses. I also have the overseas Cruze sunglasses holder.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I still have 2 pair of my USAF avaitor sunglasses which work wonders for me but don't do a **** thing for the peeps slamming on their brakes in front of me.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Crank up the seat some....


----------



## idahoblkss (Sep 18, 2014)

maybe your just too short , get a phone book and sit on that.


----------



## AndyK (Jul 28, 2014)

Sunglasses are a must, but when the sun is bright and shining directly in the center of your windshield, you need the visors to be long enough! I may have to tape a piece of plastic or cardboard on the visor, for the few months between summer and winter!


----------



## ike (Dec 7, 2014)

I DID the hillbilly fix of taping a piece of heavy construction paper of the same grey color as my visor to do 10 hr trips without nasty Sun problems. I also had to use a velcro gardening kneepad on my right knee to do those 10 hr trips on account of poor ergonomic design of the center column for me. And I am just 5'6". I still love the Cruze but wish it was designed as comfortably as my wife's 2005 Honda CRV


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Paid extra for polarized sun glasses, also very tall, so the visors to me are worthless. Wife is pulling her side down all the time, this blocks my vision that causes a bit of a conversation.

Cruze seat is height adjustable, have yours all the way to the top? When I purchase this house, high school was south of town and live on the far west side. Built a new one on the far east of town with no in city bus service. Had to put up with this BS for years. And since they killed daylight savings time, sun is barely above the horizon. But in the last several weeks, not much sun. Warm air from the south and cold air from the north kind of produces clouds. Also rain, ice, and snow.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

The passenger side is the one that always gets me. The slide feature sure helps on the drivers side. Change your work/commuting times! Go in earlier/come home later. Then you have to deal with people that don't know they have their bright lights on or driving SUVs that blind you regardless! I got some guy in a Jeep that works for an EMS company that blinds me every morning. I try to slow down so he can pass me but he won't!!!!!!!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

ike said:


> I DID the hillbilly fix of taping a piece of heavy construction paper of the same grey color as my visor to do 10 hr trips without nasty Sun problems. I also had to use a velcro gardening kneepad on my right knee to do those 10 hr trips on account of poor ergonomic design of the center column for me. And I am just 5'6". I still love the Cruze but wish it was designed as comfortably as my wife's 2005 Honda CRV



FWIW I just found this:Visor Extender - Problem Solvers for Home, Yard, Garden, Auto – Pest and Animal Control better than the other green ones sold that my mom used to use in her 77 Nova.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Was screwed in Italy, only place I could mount my GPS was way forward on the windshield. If I wore my polarized sun glasses, couldn't read it. With sun rising and sunset, had to hold my left hand up to block the sun.

After two weeks of this, came back for physical therapy so I could lower my left arm again. No highway signs, maps were worthless, roundabouts with as many as seven exits, was told to drive around two or thee times trying to read 15 different signs for different cities in Italian to locate the right one. So had to depend on reading the GPS. It was slow in Italy, so I was slow. Other Italians didn't like this.


----------



## Doglover (Nov 12, 2015)

I just got a 2015 Cruze LT and the driver's sun visor is no different than passenger side. No extension & too short. Ugh!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Same answer as your other post.....owners manual page 2-23.

Haven't run across a U.S. Cruze without it.

Rob


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

May as well put in my 2 cents, since this is still going.....











I jest! I jest! Not going to tell any short jokes....


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Raise the seat height and if thats not enough a pillow under your butt.

I've been married to someone 4 foot 10 for 24 years. I earned the right to say something. Chihuahuas have a mean temper and sharp teeth despite being small in stature.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, I am way too tall to even think about lowering my sun visors, that is all what I would see. But my 5' 2" wife wishes they were lower, I find this very annoying when she drops it, have to duck my head to watch for right traffic.

One solution that helps a little is to wear polarized sunglasses, does limit that glare. Driving west last Sunday when that big ball of fire was setting, my only option was to hold up my left hand to block it. Another solution is not to drive east or west, not nearly so bad when driving north or south.

Or moving when driving to work or school, drive west in the morning and east in the afternoon, at our latitude at this time of year, that sun is dropping in the afternoon. Ha, I see some drivers whose eye level is barely above the steering wheel, what are their options?

Oh, being short has another very severe disadvantage, those stupid air bags, a good short friend got his neck broken with a minor fender bender, any cures for this? I am not prejudiced, do have short friends. 

If you really want to have a suit that fits right, have to find a good tailor, maybe the automotive industry should do the same. One size does not fit all.


----------



## Doglover (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks I did figure out that the driver side visor does telescope out but still just a little too short lengthwise for my 5"4 body. But I did Buy a visor organizer thingy and slid it down as far as I could which gives me about a quarter inch more visor. Hopefully that will solve my problem. But I haven't had to drive into the sun yet since I did this so time will tell.


----------



## 06goatm6 (Nov 24, 2015)

Vetterin said:


> I basically drive east to work and west (duh) going home and at this time of the year that sun is just BRUTAL both coming and going. It definately doesn't help the traffic situation either.


I'm in the same boat. Just as I start driving in the dark, Daylight Savings Time screws me and I'm back to being blinded. I need to move, find a new job, or work 2nd shift. lol


----------



## kydanny (Aug 6, 2019)

All of the people wisely (sarcasm) suggesting sunglasses aren't being helpful.
Personally, I've had facials done recently and I'm to avoid direct sunlight for a few weeks. When I'm driving in my 2017 Cruze LT, it's difficult to accomplish this when there's no extender that spans the width of the driver's window. My face is still exposed unless I sit up close to the steering wheel. 

Don't forget to wear your sunscreen, folks!


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

kydanny said:


> All of the people wisely (sarcasm) suggesting sunglasses aren't being helpful.
> Personally, I've had facials done recently and I'm to avoid direct sunlight for a few weeks. When I'm driving in my 2017 Cruze LT, it's difficult to accomplish this when there's no extender that spans the width of the driver's window. My face is still exposed unless I sit up close to the steering wheel.
> 
> Don't forget to wear your sunscreen, folks!


Agreed. Sunglasses obviously help direct sun from the front but I'm more concerned w the side where all you can block a small section by swinging over the visor. My arms and gave literally burn after driving home from working to sometimes. 

I think the only option is an aftermarket extender though :/


----------



## kydanny (Aug 6, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> Agreed. Sunglasses obviously help direct sun from the front but I'm more concerned w the side where all you can block a small section by swinging over the visor. My arms and gave literally burn after driving home from working to sometimes.
> 
> I think the only option is an aftermarket extender though :/


Yes, I checked GM’s website for Cruze accessories and didn’t find an extender for my visor but I did find something on Amazon!


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

kydanny said:


> Yes, I checked GM’s website for Cruze accessories and didn’t find an extender for my visor but I did find something on Amazon!


Where on Amazon???


----------



## kydanny (Aug 6, 2019)

Amazon.com: TFY Car Visor Sunshade Extender Anti-Glare Sun Visor Extender Window Sunshade and UV Rays Blocker, 1 Piece: Automotive


Buy TFY Car Visor Sunshade Extender Anti-Glare Sun Visor Extender Window Sunshade and UV Rays Blocker, 1 Piece: Side Window Sunshades - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------

